
Ask HN: Can You Hack This? - browsergap
I want you to try to hack this login system and remote browser so I can save embarrassment and loss when it gets bigger.<p>I tied to design it with security in mind and patch some reported vulnerabilities along the way but I&#x27;m sure I&#x27;ve missed lots of stuff.<p>I&#x27;m hoping some security minded readers more intelligent than me can break it so that I can fix it so that it will be safer.<p>The target is: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;browsergap.dosyago.com&#x2F;<p>I know this is a big ask, so I totally understand if nobody takes it up. If you find something you want to disclose, please mail me cris@dosycorp.com and I will work with you to fix it and if you want I can add your name, and report or whatever you want to the public vulnerability disclosure repo: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dosyago&#x2F;vulnerability-reports
======
gus_massa
I have not an answer, but some feedback.

When I try the demo, I get a warning: "Your session will end early if you use
excessively CPU or memory"

Is the warning necessary? Is it remover when I login? Why after some time it
redirects the page to github?

